# Christmas Crackers !!!



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Christmas is nearly here and there's just so much to do,
Need to get everyone a present,
But I haven't got a clue.

Then there's all the cards to write and all the wrapping too,
But I've just run out of sellotape,
Too bad, I'll just use glue.

Got to get the turkey, pudding and mince pies,
Stocking up the freezer with all the festive supplies.
Then there's sprouts that no one likes, but it's Christmas 
so better get some I suppose.
Buying so much food, now the cupboards won't even close.

Now Christmas Day is here and my works only just begun,
I'll be slaving in the kitchen all day
While everyone else has all the fun.

Turkeys in the oven, but that's gone on the blink,
The sprouts have gone all mushy
I think I need a drink.
Kids are running riot, Hubby is asleep,
Whole house is in chaos,
It makes me want to weep.
Don't  think I can take much more,
I'm going Christmas Crackers now
That's for sure.

House is full of wrapping paper right up to my neck
I'm into Christmas meltdown now
So please call Ant and Dec.
Foods all gone, there's no more beer
I'm not a celebrity, but
GET ME OUT OF HERE !!!

That's it, I'm done and feeling full of festive cheer,
Because now I can relax and say
Thank goodness
It's only once a year !!! 


Ho,ho,ho Merry Christmas Everyone !!!


----------



## C&E Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

Lyndzi, that made me laugh.

Mrs C&E does like sprouts. She even has them at other times of the year. 

I can only tolerate them if they're done with bacon, chestnuts or in a garlic sauce.


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 14, 2019)

C&E Guy said:


> Lyndzi, that made me laugh.
> 
> Mrs C&E does like sprouts. She even has them at other times of the year.
> 
> I can only tolerate them if they're done with bacon, chestnuts or in a garlic sauce.




Glad it gave you a giggle. The sprouts thing is definitely true in our house, no one likes them but I always buy them. Crazy !! Maybe I'll send them round for Mrs C&E !!! XX


----------



## trophywench (Nov 14, 2019)

We both like em too, sorry - and for that reason though it's clever as usual - I don't like Kevin the Carrot's latest advert one little bit.  Our sprouts do NOT belong to the Leafy Blinders gang and I know 100% that Mrs C&E's don't either.


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 14, 2019)

trophywench said:


> We both like em too, sorry - and for that reason though it's clever as usual - I don't like Kevin the Carrot's latest advert one little bit.  Our sprouts do NOT belong to the Leafy Blinders gang and I know 100% that Mrs C&E's don't either.




Oh dear think I better apologise to all the sprout lovers now, sorry. !!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 14, 2019)

I luvs sprouts!


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 14, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I luvs sprouts!


Oh,oh what have I started ??? I'd better start a new thread on this subject Ha ha !!! Don't say I didn't warn you !! New thread Love or Hate Sprouts has just been created Lol !!


----------



## Ditto (Nov 16, 2019)

Have you seen the new sprout crisps in Quality Save!? I was very tempted.


----------



## Hazel (Nov 16, 2019)

I can eat sprouts like some folks eat Malteesers and I suffer from anemia, needing B12 injections.

Just as well I live alone hehehe


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Have you seen the new sprout crisps in Quality Save!? I was very tempted.


Do you mean the Walkers Sprout Lovers and Sprout Haters variety ??? Saw them in Sainsbury's today. I won't be trying the Sprout Lovers ones for sure. I'll leave those for you !!!  Lol


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Hazel said:


> I can eat sprouts like some folks eat Malteesers and I suffer from anemia, needing B12 injections.
> 
> Just as well I like alone hehehe


Oh my, yukkkkkk !! If it's to help your anemia then it makes sense I guess so I'll let you off. I can make an exception for sprouts for medical reasons XX


----------



## Chris Hobson (Nov 30, 2019)

Today I spotted chocolate sprouts in the sweety aisle. Basically little balls of chocolate wrapped in sprout coloured foil.


----------



## Lyndzi1 (Dec 5, 2019)

Yes so people are telling me on my crazy Love or Hate Sprouts thread. Still waiting for someone to find marzipan parsnips !!!


----------

